# 4 thousand for the genius (Einstein)



## Paulfromitaly

*Is it enough to say thank you very much?*


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, Einstein Continui a insegnarci qualcosa di nuovo ogni giorno.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimentoni, Einstein. Quattro mille grazie! 

Elisabetta


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ommamma: i postiversari piovono a catinelle!

Complimenti Einstein  e come sosteneva il tuo illustre omonimo 

* "Not everything that counts can be counted, 
and not everything that can be counted counts."
* 

​


----------



## Einstein

Thanks everybody (why did I ever choose that name???). Einstein was a genius but no one's perfect as I'm sure he would have been the first to admit.
I'm not perfect but that doesn't make me a genius!

How can you reach 4,000 posts without the provocations of the other forer@s?


----------



## brian

Aaagch.. I'm always late!

*CONGRATULATIONS!* You keep us thinking, questioning, and learning every day. Cheers to great forero who exhaustingly keeps me on my toes (in a good way). 

*COMPLIMENTI E GRAZIE!*


----------



## danalto

Am I late?


----------



## Saoul

Wow tutti insieme! Cavolo, grandissimo traguardo! Congratulazioni Einstein!


----------



## fragasp

Complimenti vivissimi.


----------



## GavinW

Nice one! (Or nice four thousand...)


----------



## kittykate

... io sì, che sono molto, molto in ritardo ... 

*4 x 1000 (+ 79) complimenti*​ 
(e la mia matematica è pressoché esaurita) ​ 
caterina​


----------



## TimLA

I'm late too!
__________________________________4000
Congratulations and just remember E=mc


----------

